# Xmas adverts on the telly: is it me?...



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

In my minds eye I seem to recall that there was an unwritten rule or gentlemans agreement that the Xmas blitz wouldn't start until after Remembrance Sunday.

This year we are already inundated with ads on the telly and have been for a while now. I'm guessing that retailers are trying to squeeze spend out now, before the large fuel bills land.

I feel for parents at this time of year given the pressure that kids put them under and having to balance the budgets at home. I naively hope that many people do not overspend given what we are in and what is to come...although I suspect they will (a last big blow out before austerity bites?).


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

In a similar vein, have you noticed that the BBC has shown NOTHING about Remembrance this week ? Usually they have had excellent programmes during the week before, but this year NOTHING.

There has been lots of talk about is it too soon for Christmas decorations (IMO YES, December 23rd is plenty soon enough, unless there is a “y” in the day of the week….) Bah Humbug.

The same goes for those blUddy Adverts trying to con people into stockpiling heart attacks and obesity ready for the BIG day…..


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

And there I was thinking I was alone with these thoughts. I have always thought Christmas a commercial racket that tries to cash in earlier and earlier. We have been getting Xmas publicity dropped into the letter box for quite a few weeks now.

Ray Devout Humbug.


----------



## Relyat (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ironically for me as I dislike the Christmas hype intensely, today I rummaged through the wardrobe for my Christmas Day attire that might please the Memsahib on the day.

Ray.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

John Lewis, Tesco and Lidl tone down Christmas adverts


John Lewis says the cost-of-living crisis was "front of mind" as it joins other big brands launching festive campaigns.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

raynipper said:


> Ironically for me as I dislike the Christmas hype intensely, today I rummaged through the wardrobe for my Christmas Day attire that might please the Memsahib on the day.
> 
> Ray.


Steady Ray...think of your heart!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

One of the advantages of never watching live TV ever. 😁


----------

